# My new sharpening station



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I wanted to keep costs low and not increase the footprint of my shop with yet another large tool so I opted to use this old Cummins grinding wheel which has almost no torque and can be stopped by your hand even at top speed. It's perfect for sharpening chisels though because the risk of burning the end is low.

It's done a great job so far.

I made the base out of an old shelf that went to mom and dad's entertainment center. I have a lot of this wood and plan to use it as much as possible for jigs.

The wood keeps the tool rest nicely, but there is a bit of side to side twist so I think maybe a small wooden wedge will shore that up nicely.

You can move the tool rest from one side to the other with ease so you have 80G and 150G. I may just get another tool rest for the other side.

It's also portable.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

very nice, but i would recommend building some cover guards for the grinding wheels.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Jap, I took all that rickety stuff off.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Everyone needs a good sharpening station.


----------

